# Birds lost at less than 1,000 feet



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

So, I've been loft flying these 3 particular birds for about 2 months. The past couple of weeks they started routing and staying gone for 20-30 minutes or so. Anyways, just a little while ago I took them hungry around the corner of my block and they are as lost as lost can be. I mean I can see them, but they have no idea where they are. How is this possible when I know for a fact they have flown 10 times that far, if not more, on their own? The guy I got them from is still in the game mainly to provide young birds to new flyers. He told me from the start that he bred for quantity and not quality, but he did win a decent sized race featuring birds from all over the southeast last year. So my question is are these birds no good? I mean, the birds I got from bbcdon made it back from farther than that their first time on the wing. I wonder if Don is breathing a sigh of relief that I wasn't referring to his birds lol. How embarassing would that be to get contacted by the AU and told that my next door neighbor has my birds lol? If they make it back I'm obviously going to keep them, but based on this first fly, should I prevent them from breeding? I mean, even if they do suck I love to watch them fly around the house you know.

Thanks for any input,
Brian


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

You can't go by one lil toss. That is if they make it home if they never make it then that's what your gonna have to go by.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

if it's their first toss ever ... then they haven learn too take off in search of home yet. they are just confuse...give them 2 more toss there then take them half a mile from a straight line from that place and see if they learn anything.

how old are them?


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, when I wrote the post I was in a bad mood because of them and the Saints lol. Anyhow, the first two came back after 45 minutes and the third came in at an hour and a half after I saved him from getting eaten by a cat. Heck of an avg. speed huh? lol The first two came in and ate, but I contemplated leaving the 3rd in the trees when he got here. I ended up letting him in, but he went hungry. The one good thing is that when the 3rd got back I was able to sex him because he was pretty proud of himself, strutting around chasing hens for the first time. I'm thinking that I just let them out too close to the house. They knew their surroundings and so they weren't in a hurry to get home. Should I just take them a little further out of their known surroundings tomorrow? Should I give them a second chance from the same spot? Or am I just moving too fast and need to wait before I try again?

Brian


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Blongboy- I was writing my next post when you posted yours. That is why I asked questions that you had answered. I'm not sure of their age, but I think they are atleast 4 months old if not older. If anyone could tell me when they go into their first molt, I could probably guestimate a little closer on their age.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Caden's Aviary said:


> Blongboy- I was writing my next post when you posted yours. That is why I asked questions that you had answered. I'm not sure of their age, but I think they are atleast 4 months old if not older. If anyone could tell me when they go into their first molt, I could probably guestimate a little closer on their age.


they should be molting by now if not they might not get the molt till next year. 
you are the owner so you should know if your bird are ready to move farer

even tho they know the place it would be good to train them to take to the sky when you let them out, instead of landing around. you should try a open place.


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

The 3 I am talking about have already had their molt. I got 2 from bbcdon that were born 8/3 and are just starting their molt. I didn't think about that when I asked about the molt. So with that in mind I would say the 3 I'm talking about are right at 4 months. Is this too young to take down the road? I wasn't sure and that is why I let them out in a place they were familiar with. I think I will try to find a more open spot where there isn't a place to land. I live in MS though, so it's like you're either in the city or in the woods. Meaning they can either land on a house or in the trees. Kinda hard to find that open spot. If I was in Louisiana, which is full of farmland, it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Caden's Aviary said:


> The 3 I am talking about have already had their molt. I got 2 from bbcdon that were born 8/3 and are just starting their molt. I didn't think about that when I asked about the molt. So with that in mind I would say the 3 I'm talking about are right at 4 months. Is this too young to take down the road? I wasn't sure and that is why I let them out in a place they were familiar with. I think I will try to find a more open spot where there isn't a place to land. I live in MS though, so it's like you're either in the city or in the woods. Meaning they can either land on a house or in the trees. Kinda hard to find that open spot. If I was in Louisiana, which is full of farmland, it wouldn't be a problem.


4months should be just fine ..but it all depend on the bird ..i would start at .5mile from your house. i started taking my young bird down the road at 2month they was loft flying with their parent for hours before i took them down the road tho....


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Glad your birds returned.It wont be the last time they keep you guessing believe me.Welcome to the stress free hobby of pigeon keeping.!!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You will learn patience in this hobby and to handle trepidation when they don't return. You will also learn how to mourn when predators get your bird. Your birds were just confused because it is their first time. I suppose it is also their first time in the crate/tossing box. What some do is to put the birds on the crate box, let them get used to it and just release them in front of their loft. Some may even put the crate box inside the loft and let the birds get used to seeing it.


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm a little more confident since they came back. Ace in the Hole from this forum shared his technique for getting the birds to trap with me because I kept losing birds due to them not knowing how to get in the loft. I slowly worked my from in front of the loft out to the street and I haven't lost a bird for that reason since. Your right about the stress, but I love watching them birds fly through the air.


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, I took them to the same spot this morning and they took 3 hours to get back. About 2 hours longer than yesterday. Geez, I'm probably going to take them back there this evening and then go to a half a mile tomorrow.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Something ain't right. Stop tossing them for now and figure it out first. Perhaps you just have to let them route and range for now. They should be improving unless there is a predator in that area where you tossed them which caused them to fly a different route. When I toss my birds, I wait at the site until they start heading at the right direction. If you insist on tossing them, perhaps you should try a different location. They do take off when release and fly in circle, right?


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I've found that when I release the birds from anywhere closer than 5 miles they "screw off" and don't rush home...but boy oh boy after I got them down the road they blast out of the cage and head for home


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

When I let them out yesterday, they flew a few circles and then landed on a nearby house, which was about 7 houses down from me. Today they went straight onto the houses without circling. I know they know the area- I have seen them fly farther than that while watching from my front porch. When I let them out to loft fly, they always land on the house first so I was thinking that was just a bad habit they have carried into road training. I'm torn between holding off for a while and taking them out to an area they aren't familiar with. I mean, I've been flying them for over 2 months and they have been routing, so I just feel like it's time to stop holding their hand lol.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Your experience is complicated. Either the birds suck or they are just "horsing" around. It is true, like some people say here, that birds may just enjoy not coming home yet. Damn teenagers! Release them the longest distance where you have seen them and perhaps add a little bit more. That might trigger their mind and realized they are on a new territory and they must come home to be safe. Just a thought! Also if they are hungry enough, they might go home early. These are homers, right? They are supposed to "know" where to go back to because they are released in an unfamiliar area. Obviously they can get lost, too. That way you know if they got the "it." Unfortunately losing a bird is painful. If there is one thing I learn about pigeon keeping is that you feel like a parent letting go of your kids. There is that much trepidation and they don't have cell phone to call back when they are lost. Oh yeah, bbcdon's birds seem to be the birds you should breed now given what you posted with their performance.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Why are you wasting your time ,if these birds have been routing a toss 1000 ft from the loft is like loft flying them and they just take off and route. Take them out 5 miles and they may still take hours to come home.Do you have any idea how far they go out when routing? Well they are most likely out from your loft 10 or more miles. It looks to me like you have healthy birds that like to fly so don't worry* GEORGE


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

atvracinjason said:


> I've found that when I release the birds from anywhere closer than 5 miles they "screw off" and don't rush home...but boy oh boy after I got them down the road they blast out of the cage and head for home


mines too ..they just be playing with me


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Caden's Aviary said:


> When I let them out yesterday, they flew a few circles and then landed on a nearby house, which was about 7 houses down from me. Today they went straight onto the houses without circling. I know they know the area- I have seen them fly farther than that while watching from my front porch. When I let them out to loft fly, they always land on the house first so I was thinking that was just a bad habit they have carried into road training. I'm torn between holding off for a while and taking them out to an area they aren't familiar with. I mean, I've been flying them for over 2 months and they have been routing, so I just feel like it's time to stop holding their hand lol.


i would take them 1 mile then. if they are too close to home ..they just mess around, they know where they are at so they just dont care.

mine fly faster home at 5 mile plus


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Yea, they are racing homers. I'm with ya'll that they are just taking their time because they know the area. When I let them go they just land on the nearest building instead of taking off in circles. At home they land on the house first, but they eventually take off routing. I was thinking they just took this bad habit with them down the road. My girlfriend drove by the release spot over an hour after I let them out and they were still sitting on top of Pizza Hut. I'm just gonna take them a bit farther and see what happens. 

It's crazy how much better bbcdon's birds are. On the same feed, they just seem to have better feathers, more energy, and just an overall better quality to them. During training, they do just what everybody on here says they should do, while my others just don't seem to have a clue. Although the birds from Don have outstanding peds and probably would sell for a pretty penny, I didn't realize it would be so evident just simply loft flying them. My numbers are getting so low that I'm terrified to lose Don's birds because I feel like they are the future of my loft, but at the same time I would feel bad keeping birds that were settled here locked up. And since I've got two prisoners from Dennis Kuhn that I am counting on to give me some more good birds, I've taken the risk of flying them.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Take them down the road. They are homers (presumably) and will home.

Or not. But if not. What good are they for your purposes?


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

@Conditionfreak- I totally agree, but since I'm new and not sure of what I am doing I just don't want my ignorance to cost them their lives. Whether they suck or not, they have a home here for as long as they come back.

But....

I took them out to half a mile and they did everything by the book. When I got to the drop spot they were going crazy in the basket (which they were not doing when I let them out at an area known to them). As soon as I let them out another bird came out of the trees and joined them. At first I was worried it was a small hawk, but it wasn't chasing them-just flying with them. So I was hoping it was one of the ones I lost. Anyways, they circled 5 times or so and then headed for home. The first two made it back in less than 10 minutes, but the third (a cock) has yet to arrive. I'm thinking he broke off with the other bird, but I haven't given up on him yet (30 min. later). Afterall, he did take over two hours to come back from less than 1/5 a mile. The other two haven't trapped yet, they are just hanging out on the house and flying a bit.

I want to thank all of ya'll. Without your input I would have held off on taking them further. And then I would be missing out on all the fun!


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, that last cock bird still hasn't shown up 5 hours later. I'm assuming that it followed that other bird off. I think it was a pigeon (although we don't have too many wild pigeons, but plenty of doves) because it looked similar in the air and fell right in with my birds. I haven't ever noticed any other type of wild bird hanging out with them. The only thing that sucks if he doesn't come back is I'll only have 2 birds left to take down the road. My numbers are so low, that although I've been loft flying Don's birds, I can't afford to risk losing them during road training.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Caden's Aviary said:


> Well, that last cock bird still hasn't shown up 5 hours later. I'm assuming that it followed that other bird off. I think it was a pigeon (although we don't have too many wild pigeons, but plenty of doves) because it looked similar in the air and fell right in with my birds. I haven't ever noticed any other type of wild bird hanging out with them. The only thing that sucks if he doesn't come back is I'll only have 2 birds left to take down the road. My numbers are so low, that although I've been loft flying Don's birds, I can't afford to risk losing them during road training.


i have birds that went missing for weeks and still fly in one day!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

The cock got lured by the unknown bird and I hope that the bird that joined them was not a hawk. Hawks like to hide in trees and just dive in. 

For the missing bird, wait for 3 days. If it has not come back, then the probability of it returning is grim. I usually give my missing birds 1 week to come back if they get lost. After that I usually declare them dead. I must admit I had 1 homer bird that returned exactly 1 month to the day it got lost on Mother's Day! That was a good miracle to me. That bird got lost the first day I was resettling it. It got startled when I accidentally slammed a door. I don't know how it found my place given that it has not flown yet. The bird is now one of my stockers. Definitely does have homing gene there. He may have passed that gene to one of his son because the son got chased by a hawk, disappeared for 2.5 days, and returned even though the son has not even routed and ranged yet. It was just still a baby pigeon.


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Should I switch drop spots in order to avoid that other bird, just in case it was a hawk? I haven't given up on him though, since starting just about every bird I have has spent at least one night in the trees.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

If you suspect it was a hawk, yes, try a different spot. If you don't want your birds hanging with feral pigeons, don't toss them there, too. Don't release them in a very forested areas where BOP (birds of prey like hawk) may be hiding. The best place is where the birds can't alight on buildings. Just be careful on a very open space where a falcon may roam as well. So far you are doing well and your birds are learning. And it seems you are learning very fast as well. Feels like boot camp, eh? Or perhaps trial by fire?

I don't remember exactly the direction, but somehow research shows that pigeons can navigate easier on certain tossing point areas. It is some research papers on pigeon navigation, but I forgot where I put it. I wish I can remember which direction is the best for tossing.

Oh yeah, if the cock has not returned yet, bring the other birds and release them there again to lure that missing cock if it is still there. I just hope there is no hawk there.


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Yea, I've been to bootcamp and this is just about as frustrating. At least I get to sleep in my own bed though lol. I took the two I have left down to the same spot this morning (I don't think it was a bird of prey that I saw and I was hoping that they would bring the cock bird lost yesterday home) but now 3 hours later there is no sign of them. If they don't come back I will have to put up for the winter. I'm down to 2 prisoners and 2 that I can't risk losing.

Anybody got any culls they wish would quit coming home lol? I can atleast pay shipping.

Brian


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

HaHa they just showed up and they brought the cock bird with them. I'm pretty surprised. My question now is: I'm definitely taking the two from today to the 1 mile station tomorrow. Should I take the cock?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I would take just the 2 once or twice and see how they do if they came back good then I'd add the thrid one in on the third toss at 1 mile. Your not pushing them to get them ready for a race season so take your time. There's no piont in losing them because you rushed them like I did this season. But I had to I had family issues and by the time I got back to being able to train them I only had 4 weeks to get them from not being tossed at all to being ready for the races.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Caden's Aviary said:


> HaHa they just showed up and they brought the cock bird with them. I'm pretty surprised. My question now is: I'm definitely taking the two from today to the 1 mile station tomorrow. Should I take the cock?


you can if you like to ...but dont rush it 

if you do 5mile .. do 5mile till they come home before you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

Caden's Aviary said:


> HaHa they just showed up and they brought the cock bird with them. I'm pretty surprised. My question now is: I'm definitely taking the two from today to the 1 mile station tomorrow. Should I take the cock?


sounds like they know where home is now so hope they continue to come home but just so you know not all homers are created equal


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

It took those 3 birds to come home really late because the cock is dragging them down. The cock is teaching them bad manners. Now you know the culprit! Personally I wont have patience with bird like this and in my loft they wont be breeding. But you may have better mileage. You can toss them, but leave the cock home. If they believe that the cock is their leader and if the cock is not good at navigating all 3 will get lost. Anyhow, you are now seeing that homers have varying quality so people almost always recommend that you get better quality birds to start with. This is also one reason why I don't like the concept of giving birds to someone as a form of culling. People that receive low quality birds might get frustrated with their experience. But then you are new and it helps you learn--from these experiences.


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

RodSD said:


> It took those 3 birds to come home really late because the cock is dragging them down. The cock is teaching them bad manners. Now you know the culprit! Personally I wont have patience with bird like this and in my loft they wont be breeding. But you may have better mileage. You can toss them, but leave the cock home. If they believe that the cock is their leader and if the cock is not good at navigating all 3 will get lost. Anyhow, you are now seeing that homers have varying quality so people almost always recommend that you get better quality birds to start with. This is also one reason why I don't like the concept of giving birds to someone as a form of culling. People that receive low quality birds might get frustrated with their experience. But then you are new and it helps you learn--from these experiences.


I have recieved these types of culls and agree 100 % that you are wasting time and money. My first year I had 19 pairs of breeders all given to me and lost 64 young birds (64 total 2 rounds) from these! 2nd year was gave some more stock 26 pair of breeders and lost 85 out of two rounds (91 total)
3rd year I got some good stock 4 pair and still have 13 young birds from these pairings after training out to 125 miles. I am keeping these for a old bird team finally, and culled all but 2 pair of the original 26 pairs of breeders. There is usually a reason for FREE! My 4 pair cost me $0, but they came from a great flyer who didn't want me to give up and quit the sport. 2 of the pairs were parents of his combine winners ! I will admit some if not all of my losses were learning faults of mine, but good birds overcome bad handlers mistakes alot easier LOL. I think any newcomer should start small to learn how to feed and handle birds properly. It is to hard to know your birds when you have 130 plus birds you're taking care of everyday. Also working, wife, 4 kids, cat and dog etc. is alot of time. LOL


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Yea, I started off real small. My mentor (well I thought he was my mentor, but he quit staying in touch) gave me 8 young birds. One escaped the first two days, I lost one on the first loft fly, and then a hawk got 3 over the course of a couple of days (had to change my routine), and so I have 3 of those left. bbcdon sent me two and my girlfriend bought me two from Dennis Kuhn (old birds off the sale page), so I definitely started small and won't be doing too much hatching, but I think having few birds helps one learn more. If you have a 100 I don't feel like you get to know about the birds, it's all you can do to feed, water, and clean up after them. 

I didn't realize about that cock bird being a bad leader, didn't think about it. This morning I went against the advice of some and took all three to the 1 mile station and they all three beat me home for the first time. Should I go back to that spot tomorrow or go a little further? They know where home is, I just want to make sure they are in good enough shape. Normally, after loft flying they come home breathing all hard and stuff (mouth open, throat shaking kinda), but today they weren't.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Caden's Aviary said:


> Should I go back to that spot tomorrow or go a little further? They know where home is, I just want to make sure they are in good enough shape. Normally, after loft flying they come home breathing all hard and stuff (mouth open, throat shaking kinda), but today they weren't.


You have to check your birds and make sure they have finished the moult...if you start tossing them and they are missing feathers you are putting them at a disadvantage if their is a hawk in your area. 

Also, I have been thinking you may need to have your birds checked for cocci, canker and respitory..with the seasons change and the the colder weather moving in..the birds in moult and having lost your other birds...now would be a good time to get a second opinion from a experienced pigeon fancier ie (club member or your mentor) if thats not possible..just find a Avian vet and have your birds checked. (Fecal exam) 

Pigeons are masters of "covering up" and not showing illnesses they may have. 
If the vet check comes back clean go for the double distance training toss 2 mi 4mi 8 mi 16 mi etc.. 

but if you don't get them checked and go for it blind and you loose them don't blame the birds

Just make sure they are healthy good luck


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm confused JaxTech. Why do you think my birds are sick? Their poop is normal and they have finished their molt. Is it because I have lost birds or is it because I said they came back breathing hard after loft flying? I thought they fly way further just loft flying than the mile I am taking them. That would explain them being tired, but that hasn't been the case lately. I did say "normally", but I was referring to earlier in their training, so that may be where the confusion lies. I'm not questioning you, just wondering exactly what led you to think this. I agree with the weather getting colder that I may need to vaccinate, just to make sure they are getting enough out of their food. What would ya'll recommend I hit them with?


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Caden's Aviary said:


> I'm confused JaxTech. Why do you think my birds are sick? Their poop is normal and they have finished their molt. Is it because I have lost birds or is it because I said they came back breathing hard after loft flying? I thought they fly way further just loft flying than the mile I am taking them. That would explain them being tired, but that hasn't been the case lately. I did say "normally", but I was referring to earlier in their training, so that may be where the confusion lies. I'm not questioning you, just wondering exactly what led you to think this. I agree with the weather getting colder that I may need to vaccinate, just to make sure they are getting enough out of their food. What would ya'll recommend I hit them with?


I did not say you have sick birds. I haven't seen your birds. 

I said check to make sure your birds are not sick. If your birds have finished the moult then thats good for you..less stress on the birds. 

But if you want to start training them down the road and you value your birds get them checked. 

All pigeons have coccidiosis in their systems the difference is healthy birds immune systems keep it under control. Stress weakens a birds immune system. Training is stressful.

It is better to have them checked before you start road training.

edit: Talk to your vet after they do a fecal exam on your birds and they will tell you what to give them if anything. Good luck


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

My bad JaxTech, what your saying is that since I am beginning training I need to make sure they are healthy. When you said, "I have been thinking...", I thought something I may have said led you to believe they were sick. I really appreciate your input and advice though. Please keep it coming.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Caden's Aviary said:


> My bad JaxTech, what your saying is that since I am beginning training I need to make sure they are healthy. When you said, "I have been thinking...", I thought something I may have said led you to believe they were sick. I really appreciate your input and advice though. Please keep it coming.


I might have this wrong but didn't you start out with 8 pigeons and your down to your last 3? It would make sense to have a vet check your birds. 

I think if you loose these birds you might get discouraged and quit the sport.. at least if you have them vet checked you will know if they are ready. 

By the way..your not the only one. There are alot of people that get poor performance from their birds and then blame the birds when the fault is with their loft management. 

I would say road training your birds without a vet check would be like driving a car without checking the oil..yeah you can go around the block like that but would you drive it across town?


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes with this group I started with 8 and only have 3 left. I do have 4 more put up though. I had 2 escape before they were settled, one lost loft flying, and two lost from a confirmed hawk attack. We don't have an avian vet around here and every where I have checked wants $30 per bird just to get them through the door. That is not feasible right now and was something that I did not consider when starting this sport. I understand that is my fault and I am looking into ways to solve the problem. But I definitely get what you're saying.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Caden's Aviary said:


> Yes with this group I started with 8 and only have 3 left. I do have 4 more put up though. I had 2 escape before they were settled, one lost loft flying, and two lost from a confirmed hawk attack. We don't have an avian vet around here and every where I have checked wants $30 per bird just to get them through the door. That is not feasible right now and was something that I did not consider when starting this sport. I understand that is my fault and I am looking into ways to solve the problem. But I definitely get what you're saying.


I understand about the money...this hobby / sport adds up quick. At the end of this yb racing season..sometime in November I know alot of club guys will have free birds. If you want more birds next month let me know and I'll see who is offering birds.


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks Jaxtech, I will definitely be needing a couple and can pay shipping. I was lucky enough for bbcdon to send me two outstanding pedigreed birds, I mean the real deal, so outstanding I'm scared to let them out lol. They are younger than the 8 I started with and I am loft flying them but not sure about taking them down the road. I know pedigree isn't everything, but they are definitely worth a new guy blind breeding them in order to establish a loft. One of them is actually sleeping in the trees tonight and I am just sick, but they did the same thing the first time out. 

As far as taking the birds to the vet, I am going to try and find a place that will maybe just let me bring one bird in along with a few poop samples. I'm all for taking a sick animal to the vet, but it will take a little getting used to taking seemingly healthy animals in lol. It just never occured to me. I've always self-vaccinated (shots, worming) my dogs and cats. I do take my dog in right before every winter just to make sure he's getting all his groceries because mine stay out in the cold (with a doghouse of course). But I do live in MS so it rarely gets below freezing. 

I will definitely take your advice and work on it. Keep me informed about those birds though. Just one or two would be great.

Thanks alot!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Those tree birds might meet hawk and will meet their maker above. Train them to respond to your feed call. If they don't respond, then maybe they are not hungry so you might be overfeeding them. On training I give my birds 1 ounce per bird per day. They trap real fast because they are hungry. Ordinarily I give them 1.25-1.5 ounce per bird per day once they learn to respond to my call. Also make sure that the birds are not afraid of something inside the loft which prevents them from going inside. Hopefully you didn't skip the basics-- feed call training, trap training.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Caden's Aviary said:


> As far as taking the birds to the vet, I am going to try and find a place that will maybe just let me bring one bird in along with a few poop samples. I'm all for taking a sick animal to the vet, but it will take a little getting used to taking seemingly healthy animals in lol. It just never occured to me. I've always self-vaccinated (shots, worming) my dogs and cats. I do take my dog in right before every winter just to make sure he's getting all his groceries because mine stay out in the cold (with a doghouse of course). But I do live in MS so it rarely gets below freezing.
> 
> I will definitely take your advice and work on it. Keep me informed about those birds though. Just one or two would be great.
> 
> Thanks alot!


I think if you call around to your local vets and ask for a fecal exam you may get a resonable price for 3 birds "samples". 

This link has some good articles by Dr David Marx

http://www.pigeonnetwork.com/vetdirectory/vetusa/DrDavidMarx/flyingseasonoldbirds.cfm

let me know if ya need some birds I have more then a few just cover the cost of shipping and remember these are prisoners untill you get them down on eggs and then you can "try" to resettle them.


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Yea I definitely need a cock bird. Just let me know how much shipping is. I have 4 hens and 3 cocks.

Hattiesburg, Mississippi 39401

Thanks alot dude


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Caden's Aviary said:


> Yea I definitely need a cock bird. Just let me know how much shipping is. I have 4 hens and 3 cocks.
> 
> Thanks alot dude


Please don't call me dude. I have a 4 bird shipping box you can keep if you want 4 birds. I believe the over night shipping is around $60 for 4 birds with the USPS approved box. 

If you just want one cock you will have to send a box to me and I will call and find out the return next day air rate.


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Alright man, nevermind. I didn't mean to offend you though. I'll just pass.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Caden's Aviary said:


> Alright man, nevermind. I didn't mean to offend you though. I'll just pass.


No problem..I tried to help you. I have had people give me birds so I tried to do the same for you..but I did have to pay for the shipping. Thats just the way it works. Good luck and remember to have fun.


----------



## jpsnapdy (Apr 4, 2010)

RodSD said:


> You will learn patience in this hobby and to handle trepidation when they don't return. You will also learn how to mourn when predators get your bird. Your birds were just confused because it is their first time. I suppose it is also their first time in the crate/tossing box. What some do is to put the birds on the crate box, let them get used to it and just release them in front of their loft. Some may even put the crate box inside the loft and let the birds get used to seeing it.


Yeah! I let them sit in it the whole night and release them inside the loft the first time and feed them when they come out. They are never scared of the basket. They even come and sit on it when I basket them.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

*Healthy Pigeons Win Races*

I found this 4 part article by Dr. Steive Weir DVM on the http://pigeonracingpigeons.com website 

I think it is worth reading here are the links:

Part 1 Healthy Pigeons Win Races:
http://pigeonracingpigeons.com/2010/03/14/healthy-pigeons-win-races-part-1/

Part 2 Diseases of Concern:
http://pigeonracingpigeons.com/2010/03/14/healthy-pigeons-win-races-part-2-diseases-of-concern/

Part 3 The Big Four:
http://pigeonracingpigeons.com/2010/03/16/healthy-pigeons-win-races-part-3-the-big-four/

Part 4 Realistic Health Program:
http://pigeonracingpigeons.com/2010...-win-races-part-4-a-realistic-health-program/


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

personally I have no problem with the idea of keeping prisoners and breeding from them for flyers to come ... at this time of year the hawks are moving in and so think by november that I keep all birds in til next year til the end of march and early april.. I dont race but feel february babys for me are better then breeding thru the winter months .. there is no rush and well you would be better off with a larger flock of birds then just flyiing around a few , the more eyes to watch the skies the better for your birds to make it to the next season .. live and learn I rarely lose birds out of my loft when there are no hawks in the mix the pigeon genetics do the rest .


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the links Jax, very informative. I had no idea. And I thought pigeons were a cheap and easy hobby lol.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

It is a cheap and easy hobby if your just looking to have fun and maybe get luckly and win a race here and there. To me it's a hobby but it's also like a job I want to compete with the big boys so I've gotta work to do that. Just look at today I took my birds 3 times to my 25 mile toss spot. I'm trying to get them to where I want them for sundays 164 mile race. They call for a pretty good blow home so I'm trying to burn a lil of the extra fat off the birds. I think I accomplished my goal since they made crazy times today in the morn with a side wind they took 30 mins then they took 26 mins around noon the winds switched a lil more to the tail then in the late afternoon they took 21 mins so be it they had a good tail wind at the time. But to make a speed of over 70mph from a 25 mile toss shows they aren't messing around and are going strait home and in. But who knows maybe they used all thier good flying up today and they won't do crap on sunday.


----------

